# Problema de rendimiento con KDE 3.4 y las transparencias

## Muralitox

Holas , que tal

Bueno , el titulo lo dice todo , si activo translucency en mi kde 3.4 todo se vuelve insoportablemente lento

Ya eh leido varios posts aserca del tema y las respuestas siempre son las mismas , es decir , que agreguen la lineas:

Section "Extensions"

       Option "Composite" "Enable"

       Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Estas lineas para activar el composite ,( obviamente funciona , si no , no me estaria quejando del rendimiento con las transparencias   :Razz:  ) 

Y las lineas:

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

La primera linea activa el glx cuando esta activo el composite , y la segunda es la que TEORICAMENTE arregla el tema del bajo rendimiento , pero por lo visto no esta tomando esa linea , por q no se arregla

bueno , este es mi xorg.conf:

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo" #

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx" #

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri" #

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IntelliMouse"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "MegaImage"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30.0-60.0

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50.0-60.0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

    Chipset   "Generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

   Driver     "vga"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 4 mx440"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 4 mx440"

    Monitor     "MegaImage"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        #Virtual     1600 1280

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        #Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

        #Virtual     1152 900

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "Extensions"

       Option "Composite" "Enable"

       Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

como veran eh colocado  

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

en  "Standard VGA Device"  , ya que si lo pongo en "Device configured by xorgconfig" al iniciar KDE se cuelga todo y tengo que hacer reboot

Ahora bien , con 

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

No tengo problemas , ya que glxgear anda perfectamente (cosa que no pasaba al colocarlo en la otra seccion)

Conclucion: RenderAccel no funciona por que NO esta en la seccion "Device configured by xorgconfig"?

pero si la coloco ahi todo se cuelga

que estoy haciendo mal?

Desde ya muchas gracias por molestarse en leer mi post

Pd:Mi version de Xorg es 6.8.2-r1

----------

## patan__

Tipea lo siguiente:

```

$glxinfo | grep render

```

si la salida de esa linea es algo como esto

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5700/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

tienes aceleracion 3D, si no es asi.... nunca tendras buen rendiento usando las transparencias de xorg, de paso te cuento q lo probe en mi kde 3.4 y tiene fallos asiq lo desactive, ademas me ocupa las glx... por consiguente no puedo usar juegos 3d. asiq muy chulo pero lo puse en off! ademas los errores tampoco me gustan, no se dibuja bien el konqueror cuando lo redimenciono...  ahí termino mi prueba.

por ultimo: tu archivo xorg.conf esta muy desordenado y confuso.

----------

## Muralitox

hola patan , gracias por la respuesta

de todos modos eh decidido volverme a kde 3.3.2 por ahora

almenos hasta q salga estable o cambie la maquina  :Confused: 

con un pentium 3 de 650Mhz no 256 de ram no se puede pedir mucho

y , si , mi conf es un desastre , voy a limpiarlo un poco ahora mismo 

gracias por el tip!

----------

## episode96

 *Muralitox wrote:*   

> hola patan , gracias por la respuesta
> 
> de todos modos eh decidido volverme a kde 3.3.2 por ahora
> 
> almenos hasta q salga estable o cambie la maquina 
> ...

 

Espero que no vuelvas a kde 3.3 sólo por el tema de las transparencias... todas estas características van tardar algún tiempo en estabilizarse y dependen muchísimo más de X.org que de KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## patan__

NO vuelvas al kde anterior, el 3.4 esta genial! "ex genomero"

Como dicen arriba es problema de implementacion de algo nuevo; tambien lo use en xfce4 y pasaba lo mismo. creo,  prueba a ver si tienes activado el 3d, luego las transparecias las activas cuando las quieras usando xcompmgr y  transset, estas utilidades estan en portage. 

me gustan las terminales,  la barra de de tareas. y el panel transparente  :Smile: 

----------

## g0su

Joder es que me sabe mal:

```
...

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 4 mx440"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

....

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Si no metes el render dentro de las especificaciones de la nvidia de nada te sirve ponerlo en el "Standard VGA"  puesto que no cargas ese driver. Por eso te va lento, ahora bien vete preparando el sysRQ en el kernel por que como uses el motor de transparencias de composite y reproductorde video no muevas mucho la ventana...

```
# make menuconfig

Kernel hacking  --->

      [*] Kernel debugging

      [*] Magic SysRq key
```

Y afila el alt+impr+B puesto que no responde a nada mas... -> cat /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt

Ya ves quien diria que el control alt supr era algo de windows...

Te digo ya que no se lleba bien con los otros objetos que sean "transparentes" y menos con el cambio de posicion de las cosas y redimension de ventanas que cambien con mucha velocidad como gmplayer xine etc etc:

http://80.33.200.165/Escritorio1.jpg

http://80.33.200.165/EscritorioTrans.jpg

Un saludo y la verdad que me lo habian comentado y me sabia mal que te quedaras sin solucionar eso.

----------

## Muralito

Bueno , gracias por todas sus respuestas!

Voy a tomar sus consejos y volver a instalarlo (esta vez completo , ya que la anterior vez solo instale la parte grafica ) , pero mientras tanto me gustaria que me dijeran si tienen idea aserca del problema que tenia

Me refiero a lo que marca Gosu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si no metes el render dentro de las especificaciones de la nvidia de nada te sirve ponerlo en el "Standard VGA" puesto que no cargas ese driver. Por eso te va lento
> 
> 

 

A eso me referia con el problema , si pongo el render (RenderAccel) en las especificaciones de nvidia , a la hora de iniciar el KDE (mas preceisamente cuando va a aparecer el splash) todo se congela , es decir , el mouse sigue vivo , pero no puedo volver a consola ni nada , NADA DE NADA , no queda mas que el resetear del botoncito jaja

Es por eso que lo meti en standar vga

repito , el glx funcionaba perfectamente (AllowGLXWithComposite), probe glxgears y andaba bien , pero el renderaccel imagino que no , por que todo estaba realmente muy muy lento

alguna idea de que pueda ser?

----------

## Muralito

gosu  donde estas? :Sad: 

jaja

sigo con el problema (por cierto , soy muralitoX , me habia olvidado el pass , en fin...) , a alguno se le ocurre que puede ser? o le ah pasado algo similar?

----------

## g0su

Mira cuando tenga tiempo modificare el wiki de gentoo para nvidia para añadir esto. Te comento por que yo lo pregunte y como no tube suficientes respuesta me di una vuelta muy grande por kde y por google.

Vamos a ver, una cosa son transparencias como los menus desplegables vale? eso se activa aqui:

http://80.33.200.165/kde/transparenciabasica.jpg

Ahi le dices que activas los efectos gráficos, si te fijas una de las opciones en Efecto menu es hacer translucido, si haces esto se activara la opcion de abajo que es donde indicas el porcentage de translucidez, ojo 100% es opaco y 0% translucido. Esto no necesita que uses la extension "composite" prueba si esto te funciona y su se ve transparente.

Luego otra transparencias son las transparencias basicas que se encuentra por ejemplo en uno de los themas de konsole, que ves el fondo pero no ves realmente lo que ahi por debajo, eso se llama transparencia falsa.

Luego el motor de transparencia que requiere el composite es el que es un entorno transparente total. Eso se activa desde aqui:

http://80.33.200.165/kde/motorapagado.jpg

Como te fijas lo tengo desabilitado vale? has probado a lanzar las X con el motor desabilitado con las opciones de:

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Y dentro del identificador de la nvidia con las opciones:

```
    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

Prueba a ver si te funciona de esta forma, si no te funciona ya es algo raro que haces por que nadie activa o llama al composite. OJO que el glxgears y programas de ese tipo no funcionan con el composite activado!!! asi que si cuando arrancas llamas a alguno de estos... te lo cargaras. Ojo si que puedes jugar a juegos que usen aceleracion glx como el enemy territory.

Una vez hecho esto debes de activar el motor grafico y reiniciar a ver si te funciona pero deber deberia:

http://80.33.200.165/EscritorioTrans.jpg

Mis xorg(tengo el driver de agp en el kernel metido a si que en la opcion Option "NvAGP" "2" pon un 1 en vez de 2):

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

#********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "glx"

EndSection

# ********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

    Option    "ServerNumLock"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/gpmdata"

    Option    "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option    "CorePointer"   

    Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "TFT17"

    HorizSync 50-70   

    VertRefresh 50-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

Identifier "6600GT"

    Driver "nvidia"

    Option "NvAGP" "2" 

    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "DigitalVibrance" "0"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    #Option "NoLogo" "1" #Para no ver el logo Nvidia 

       ####  Para TV ####

       #Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

       #Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO" #"COMPOSIT"

       #Option "CursorShadow" "0" 

       #Option "TwinView" "1"

       #Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf" #"Clone"

       #Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

       #Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

       #Option "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768;1024x768,1024x768"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "6600GT"

    Monitor   "TFT17"

    DefaultDepth 16

    SubSection "Display"

       Depth      16

   Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#*************************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "simple layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## gringo

realmente que rendimiento obtenéis con el composite activao ??? 

he jugueteao un par de veces con ésto y la verdad deja bastante que desear, ya no porque tire mas o menos de cpu, sino por que el entorno gráfico se vuelve inmanejable. He probao con ati y nvidia, mejor con nvidia pero insufiente de cualquier manera. 

Sé que es aún beta blablabla, pero a alguien de aqui el entorno gráfico le va suelto con el composite activao ???

saluetes

----------

## g0su

A mi me va perfecto pero si pones lo de la aceleracion que comento. Ningun tipo de problemas la verdas, me va de lujo... tambien es verdad que dependera de la maquina de cada uno.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

joé, pues no entiendo ... por máquina no va a ser: he probao en un dual opteron con dos gigs de ram y un GT6600 p.ej. pero tb. en un  powerbook, pentium4, otra máquina con un amd-xp ... el resultado siempre es mas o menos el mismo -> inmanejable ! Obviamente en el dual opteron va mas suelto pero vamos, a años luz con respecto al comportamiento sin composite. En el powerbook mejor ni volver a intentarlo  :Wink: 

Por la conf tampoco debería ser, lo tengo como lo pusiste tu en tu anterior post ... lo volveré mirar a ver si toy metiendo la gamba en algún lao.

saluetes y gracias

----------

## g0su

Mira hazte una idea de la velocidad con estos dos videos. El primero era para lo de los iconos del raton cuando se pulsa  y el segundo para enseñar que el tema de konsole no es transparencia real:

http://80.33.200.165/transparencia.avi

http://80.33.200.165/kde/Transparencias/transparency.avi

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

no macho si te creo  :Wink: 

lo dixo, a ver si toy metiendo la gamba en algún lao.

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Me sucedio algo parecido y es que en el home del user se estaba creando conflicto con la versión anterior del kde, por lo que hice un 

```
rm .kde*
```

 lo que me dejo limpio mi home de kde y al iniciar una nueva sesión me volvio a pedir crear mis preferencias de kde y asi lo hice.

Con eso quedo resuelto el tema, pero debes tener cuidado al borrar el .kde* ya que si tienes favoritos y esas cosas sin respaldar, te los tiras to2.

Espero te ayude en algo

----------

## gringo

gracias Eleazar pero no uso kde, preguntaba por el tema del composite  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Je je je pues he probado lo que dices del Composite y realmente es muy chulo, pero se tira las X de un lento que parece el caballo del malo ó el que va detras de la ambulancia en el hipodromo je je je e Lentiiiiiiisimo.

Al igual que su lentitud estan algunos problemas con aplicaciones como el UT2004 que se estrella contra una gama de colores no reconocida y que no deja siquiera ver el splash del inicio.

Por ahora lo dejo pasar por alto hasta que mejoren la velocidad y compatibilidad con el resto de las aplicaciones.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Je je je pues he probado lo que dices del Composite y realmente es muy chulo, pero se tira las X de un lento que parece el caballo del malo ó el que va detras de la ambulancia en el hipodromo je je je e Lentiiiiiiisimo. 

 

jejejeje, ya digo,  lo mismo me pasa a mi tb., aunque no lo he vuelto a mirar tampoco, no es una cosa que me quite el sueño  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## g0su

Poneis las dos opciones del nvidia driver? a mi me va perfecto, tambien es verdad que es una buena maquina pero vamos :S no se XD a mi me va de lujo solo que las transparencias se hacen inviables pero inviables... molesta muchisimo... a la hora de programar es lo peor xDDD

Un saluuudo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas!

¡Que envidia me das! Nosotros aún no tenemos soporte para el composite, ni para el xinerama (aunque yo no sé si vosotros teneis soporte para el xinerama).

Espero que pronto ATI haga unos drivers decentes o que los libere que sería mejor aún.

¡Disfruta de tu aceleración 3D en el escritorio!

La verdad que esto de los de ATI no los entiendo, los de la manzana tienen 3D en el escritorio y su entorno de ventanas es muy similar a Xorg.

Bueno, si alguien lo entiende, que me lo explique.

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: ¿Hay alguna forma de que tire mejor ksmoothdock?

----------

## DarkMind

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Buenas!
> 
> ¡Que envidia me das! Nosotros aún no tenemos soporte para el composite, ni para el xinerama (aunque yo no sé si vosotros teneis soporte para el xinerama).

 

hace rato que en nvidia hay soporte para xinerama

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

>  los de la manzana tienen 3D en el escritorio y su entorno de ventanas es muy similar a Xorg.
> 
> Bueno, si alguien lo entiende, que me lo explique.

 

similar??

nada que ver, el entorno gráfico de apple esta a años luz en cuanto a tecnologia.. ojala algún dia lo liberaran  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## g0su

No creais que a tanta os lo digo enserio, lo unico que los drivers que le mete apple son los que le da el fabricante con un gran rendimiento y linux solo tenemos nvidia y para PC, para mac por ejemplo en mi power book 0 de soporte para aceleracion.

A mi parecer, mucha gente dice que es una pasada, pero realmente la unica cosa que veo de diferiencia es el tema de las ventanas de que minimizas y es como si encojieran y se metieran en el icono del programa, y maximizar lo mismo, pero son eso efectos no le veo mayor rendimiento. Por otra parte lo unico que hecho de menos en el kde 3.4 al mac ox es la cosilla esta que te reorganiza toda la pnatalla en ventanas habiertas pinchas en la que quieres y se te vuelve al frente, no recuerdo su nombre pero eso esta mu chulo pero vamos vi un video donde creo que gnome empezaba a hacer pirulas con las ventanas.

Qt 4 para verano  :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

g0su lo que dices tú se llama exposé. Para KDE existe kompose que no es igual, pero bueno. Y para un WM /= KDE (y que no quereis que use QT) podeis usar skipper.

De todas formas, hice una entrada en el foro acerca de como acercar nuestro sistema a MAC OS https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-334129.html?sid=1088ce0d79fef8d8cb53251c7e145698

Ánimate y escribe algo allí

Ta luego

Palmax Maverick

palmax@gmail.com

PD: Open Mosix parece chulo para poner a mis PCs antigüos a trabajar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

perdón por sacar de nuevo éste post viejecillo, pero ayer he seguido el consejo de g0su, he bajao el xorg-6.8.99.8 y las transparencias van de puta madre  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , mucho mas suelto que antes !

Sólo queda por probar en el powerbook  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Resaco el tema XD

Estoy liao con las transparencias...y van de coña!

Pero, intentando cargar un xscreensaver de fondo, resulta que se me reinician las x cada vez que intento cargarlo  :Confused: 

Es mas...¡al hacer un glxinfo tambien sucede lo mismo!

¿Se os ocurre que pudo estar haciendo mal?

(Gasto nvidia  :Wink: )

----------

## DDrDark

Yo tengo un amd xp 2400+, 1gb de ram y una nvidia 6200 y me va perfecto el composite, incluso si pongo una ventana transparente y la muevo va perfecto. Aunque no todo es color de rosa, por ejemplo al abrir un video, no se respeta las profundidaes de la ventanas, es decir, siempre sale el video por arriba... y hasta ahora es el unico problema que le he encontrado es ese. Otra cosa, con ati olvidaros de tener sombras y transparencias con render 3d... y claro si activais las sombras y transparencias sin 3d... asi os va xD.

salu2

----------

## Stolz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Resaco el tema XD
> 
> Estoy liao con las transparencias...y van de coña!
> 
> Pero, intentando cargar un xscreensaver de fondo, resulta que se me reinician las x cada vez que intento cargarlo 
> ...

 

Seguramente no estés haciedno nada mal. Aunque Xcomposite ha mejorado hasta el punto de que se puede considerar usable, aun le falta para que pueda ser considerado estable. Dale tiempo que aun falla con bastantes cosas. A mi por ejemplo de momento en lo unico que me falla es cuado trato de ver videos, que se ven pixeles de colores si las transparencias estan activadas.

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dotinmouth

Yo probe las trasparencias y, sí, muy chulas, pero para tener un sistema lento me instalo windows y en dos semanitas ya lo tengo funcionando igual  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

 *dotinmouth wrote:*   

> Yo probe las trasparencias y, sí, muy chulas, pero para tener un sistema lento me instalo windows y en dos semanitas ya lo tengo funcionando igual 

 

¿Lento? Pero si se hacen por aceleracion por hardware. No deberias de apreciar lentitud alguna. Si la aprecias, o bien tu tarjeta no soporta aceleracion, o bien la tienes mal configurada.

¿que te devuelve el siguiente comando?

```
# glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
```

En caso de que sea una nVidia, te recomiendo leer http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/nvidia-guide.xml

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## dotinmouth

 *Stolz wrote:*   

>  *dotinmouth wrote:*   Yo probe las trasparencias y, sí, muy chulas, pero para tener un sistema lento me instalo windows y en dos semanitas ya lo tengo funcionando igual  
> 
> ¿Lento? Pero si se hacen por aceleracion por hardware. No deberias de apreciar lentitud alguna. Si la aprecias, o bien tu tarjeta no soporta aceleracion, o bien la tienes mal configurada.
> 
> ¿que te devuelve el siguiente comando?
> ...

 

Habia dios, porq me lo has dicho que si no ni me entero. Lo tengo mal. Mire glxinfo y me dio missing on display. Hasta hace un par de dias lo tenia bien fijo ¿que pasaria?

----------

## galidor

Ya que sacais el post... aprovecho para comentar mi experiencia con el amigo RenderAccel.

Yo soy un orgullosos poseedor de un AMD64 y si activo esta opción (RenderAccel) el KDE se queda colgado cuando abro el kcontrol o el konqueror. El caso es que furgndo por google encontré que se debía a un fallo en los drivers de nvidia, al parecer el renderaccel se lleva mal con las antialiased fonts. Y cuando abres el kcontrol por lo visto están estas fuentes pa dar por saco.

Así que por lo visto estoy condenado a no tener renderaccel... lo que no sé es si le ocurre a todo el mundo porque hay muy poca info.

----------

